
Firefox Preview adds support for recommended extensions, including uBlock Origin - Aissen
https://twitter.com/Aissn/status/1224588783657439234
======
surround
Firefox needs to take its recommended extensions program more seriously. They
have been recommending a copy-cat extension for over two years now, despite
the reports of users and major developers (including gorhill himself).

[https://mobile.twitter.com/Pythux/status/1154403982342852609](https://mobile.twitter.com/Pythux/status/1154403982342852609)

~~~
GuB-42
Is that extension malicious or illegal?

It looks like it is just a repackaged a AdGuard in a way that complies with
the GPLv3 license of the original project.

Sure, morally, it is questionable at best. But it looks like it is legal, does
exactly what it says, and doesn't harm users in any way. Furthermore, it is
highly rated with a lot of downloads.

While I admit I'd rather not be supporting a ripoff, I don't think it is
Mozilla's job to check the morals of developers unless there is a direct risk
for users.

~~~
alxlaz
No one's claiming that it's malicious or illegal. It's just that a
recommendation engine that recommends an old, unmaintained, copy-cat extension
which wasn't exactly great back when it was new and maintained is not very
trustworthy -- it's either very bad, or vulnerable to rigging.

It's like a movie recommendation engine that preeminently features Howard the
Duck or something. It's not malicious or illegal but its recommendations are
probably useless.

~~~
st3fan
Howard the Duck was A+

~~~
alxlaz
I mean, I didn't hate it, but my taste when it comes to movies is so bad that
serious cinemas would ban me if they knew what kind of movies I watch.

------
lalaland1125
Question for HN: What will happen to the web when uBlock Origin becomes
prevelent enough? Currently the vast majority of the internet is completely
(or mostly) ad funded: Twitter, Facebook, newspapers, Reddit, YouTube, etc
etc. Adblockers like uBlock Origin hurt these sites by deriving them of
revenue. Currently, there hasn't been too much of an effect because the
adblock usage rate is low enough that adblocking free riders don't cause
enough harm.

However, this calculus changes quite a bit when adblock penetration reaches
high enough levels. Once 80-90% of users use adblock I don't see how these
sites will survive. And that adblock penetration rate increases year over year
due to efforts like this.

The real question is what will happen next. Will the government move to rule
adblocking illegal? Will websites engage in sophisticated technical anti-
adblock measures? Will companies like Google and Twitter give up on
advertising and shutter their existing businesses? All I can say is that the
current situation doesn't seem sustainable.

~~~
eyegor
Even if Mozilla were to bundle ublock into the standard Firefox install, it
probably wouldn't matter. As much as I love using it, its marketshare has been
on a slow spiral for a while, down to 4-8% right now. I'm willing to bet a
decent proportion of those users already use some form of adblock due to the
frequency of obscure Firefox only issues I've seen, which tend to push away
non tech folk. I've never met a non technical person who prefers Firefox.
Because every now and again, you'll run into a website that renders wrong or
shows you a scary popup for having a non Google user agent. Or you'll run into
issues with proprietary drm solutions that were only tested under Chrome. Or
you'll get lots of the obnoxious "click on all the sidewalks" captchas, which
won't happen on Chrome unless you use a sketchy VPN service.

~~~
bambax
I've been using FF on mobile + uBlock for over two years with zero issues; I
moved to FF on desktop a few months ago, with also zero issues.

~~~
metadaemon
While I am technical, I also use FF exclusively on all platforms. I actually
find it more performant than Chrome and way less of a memory hog.

~~~
LegitShady
It doesn't seem to run as well as chrome for me on a pixel 3a. I'm assuming
you have a faster phone?

------
rahuldottech
uBlock Origin is one of (if not _the_ ) best browser extensions. I want to
support websites, I really do. And I don't mind non-intrusive ads either.

But all the tracking and privacy invasion that comes along with that? No thank
you.

~~~
dependenttypes
Just a few days ago I visited a site that was begging me to turn off my
adblock. I naively tried it and... the site became literally unusable. Things
like the download button were hijacked to a random ad site. The text of the
site was replaced by an ad that wanted me to fill in a survey.

It makes me wonder how people without an adblocker can even browse the web.

~~~
derefr
I would like a thing separate from an adblocker, that doesn't block ads per
se, but instead disables most of the APIs that the tab can use to interact
with the browser, e.g. opening new windows, modifying history, disabling
right-click, navigating to a different domain from a whole-page click handler,
etc. Javascript could still run, but it'd pretty much be limited to just
modifying the loaded document's DOM.

Better yet, make it so that, when I "turn off" my adblocker, it's turning on
this restricted-browser-API sandbox instead. Then, if the page _still_ doesn't
work, I could turn on a "compatibility mode" that would load the page with
full API permissions.

~~~
hawski
I would add some CSS limitations as well. All sticky headers scroll out of the
way as soon as you scroll down. No obnoxious full screen stickies, especially
those appearing after a timeout or detecting that my mouse goes up. Proper
contrast, font size and line width. So basically extended reader mode.

~~~
roryokane
To implement this, you would have to prevent JavaScript from reading how far
down you’ve scrolled or which element your mouse is hovering over, or else
JavaScript could repeatedly insert absolutely-positioned elements over the
part of the page you’re looking at.

------
jraph
Remember this discussion 7 month ago on the release of Firefox 68 [1], in
which many people were worried about Fenix not getting support for extensions?

Enjoy the happy ending :-)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20392546](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20392546)

------
AnonC
The tweet says that addon support has been merged in Firefox Preview, which I
understand as the ability to install addons in general. Then it follows with a
reply showing how uBlock Origin can be installed easily.

The title of this post could be clearer, lest people (like me) get confused
and think of it as uBlock Origin being merged into Firefox Preview.

~~~
Aissen
After tests I found that only uBlock Origin could be installed for now, since
it's the only "Recommended Addon". So the HN title is in fact, clearer than
the tweet.

 _Edit_ : I clarified by saying that uBlock Origin can now be installed.

~~~
floatingatoll
The HN title still misrepresents the plan described at the linked document:

[https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/add-compatibility-
firef...](https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/add-compatibility-firefox-
preview)

> _We are currently building support for an initial selection of Recommended
> Extensions for Firefox Preview. These extensions are expected to be
> officially supported for Firefox Preview during the first half of 2020._

~~~
Aissen
I can no longer edit the title. I'd welcome a modification by the mods to make
it more clear. The document is linked in the Twitter thread as well.

~~~
dang
I've taken a crack at it. Does it work now?

~~~
airstrike
Sounds like you need a verb before "support". Maybe "Firefox Preview adds
support..."

~~~
dang
I didn't think there was room for that, but there is. Thanks!

------
fyrabanks
Oh, shit, I am the only person browsing news.yc who doesn't know about uBlock
Origin, and I am so fscking excited!! I've installed this and have no idea how
to use it so I'm about to dip into uBlock Matrix instead wish me luck~

~~~
smichel17
I like using both uBlock Origin and uMatrix.

uBlock I run with near-zero configuration tweaks, only enabling a few
additional lists.

uMatrix I run in a much more restrictive mode (block _all_ 3rd party, along
with first party scripts and XHRs). Then I selectively unblock to unbreak
sites.

In this way, uMatrix is my primary line of defense, and uBlock is a backup, in
case I accidentally unblock an ad/malware domain when trying to unbreak a
site. It also allows me to temporarily allow all with uMatrix if I just want a
site to work, without enabling ads, etc.

~~~
OJFord
> uMatrix I run in a much more restrictive mode (block all 3rd party, along
> with first party scripts and XHRs). Then I selectively unblock to unbreak
> sites.

That's exactly what I do too. You get better at knowing the likely candidates
for what you need to unblock, but payment on a new site (or a modified since
you last used it site) can be annoying.

Incidentally it has also led to me being both undercharged (client-side upping
of the price wrt quantity) and double charged ('failed' transaction, unblock
something, try again, turned out they actually both went through).

------
joelthelion
Firefox preview is really great. Performance is much, much better than the
regular Firefox for Android. Now that it supports the most important
extensions, there's really no reason not to switch.

~~~
dTal
Fenix (Firefox Preview) is not currently free software, as it contains
proprietary Google libraries like com.google.android.gms and
com.google.firebase. F-Droid currently maintain the Google-free fork of
Firefox that is available on F-Droid, but they have said they lack the
resources to do the same for Fenix as well. Until this is resolved, there is
an _excellent_ reason not to switch.

[https://github.com/mozilla-
mobile/fenix/issues/162#issuecomm...](https://github.com/mozilla-
mobile/fenix/issues/162#issuecomment-575199313)

~~~
muizelaar
How is this different from linking against Direct3D on Windows?

~~~
dTal
Because a) it's uneccesary and b) the proprietary libraries are _in the app_ ,
unlike Direct3D where you could theoretically run the program without the
proprietary libs (eg in Wine).

------
black_puppydog
Maybe the title should give a hint that this is the _mobile_ edition of FF. It
took a me a minute to realize that, and how big a deal it is.

~~~
pcnix
Firefox for Android has had addon support for ages, this is addon support for
the Firefox for Android redesign - Firefox Preview.

------
amanzi
I've been using Firefox Preview as my daily driver for a couple months now. I
have the strict privacy settings all turned on and find that it does a pretty
good job of blocking ads to the point that I haven't really missed uBlock
origin. I even get the occasional 'please disable your adblocker' message even
without any additional extensions.

------
abrowne
Personally I'm looking forward to Stylus. Hard to enjoy the web without
userstyles.

~~~
yoavm
Definitely a hack, but I've been using uBlock Origin to do minor CSS tweaking
on websites I use ([https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock/wiki/Static-filter-
syntax#...](https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock/wiki/Static-filter-
syntax#style)).

~~~
abrowne
Thanks for the tip. Should work for hiding fixed headers, my biggest "quality
of life" improvement and maybe swapping fonts.

------
wodenokoto
What is Firefox preview? Desktop nightlies? One of the alternative mobile
browsers Mozilla is working on?

~~~
commoner
Mozilla is rewriting Firefox for Android from scratch. The new version is
released as Firefox Preview until it is feature-complete enough to replace
Firefox for Android.

[https://blog.mozilla.org/futurereleases/2019/06/27/reinventi...](https://blog.mozilla.org/futurereleases/2019/06/27/reinventing-
firefox-for-android-a-preview/)

[https://github.com/mozilla-mobile/fenix](https://github.com/mozilla-
mobile/fenix)

uBlock Origin is currently available in the nightly channel of Firefox
Preview:

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.mozilla.fe...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.mozilla.fenix.nightly)

~~~
BadOakOx
_The new version is released as Firefox Preview until it is feature-complete
enough to replace Firefox for Android._

And that will be pretty soon:
[https://blog.mozilla.org/futurereleases/2020/01/17/a-brand-n...](https://blog.mozilla.org/futurereleases/2020/01/17/a-brand-
new-browsing-experience-arrives-in-firefox-for-android-nightly/)

------
Digit-Al
Does anyone else have big problems with Firefox preview? It used to work
absolutely fine for me then a couple of months ago it just started crashing
every time I tried to open a website. This includes sites and pages that had
previously loaded with no problem at all. It has become pretty much unusable
for me. And this is on two different devices by completely different
manufacturers :-(

~~~
jazoom
It crashes for me too. I can deal with that. I find it much more annoying when
it loses my tabs that I keep open to read later.

After the last update the "undo" notification at the bottom sometimes doesn't
disappear, which is annoyingly placed over the address bar and menu button.
There's also no way to manually dismiss the "undo" notification.

Despite all this it has by far the nicest user experience of an Android
browser so I stick with it in the hopes one day it won't be super buggy. I'm
sure that day will come.

------
mehdix
Build artifacts for the curious:

[https://firefox-ci-
tc.services.mozilla.com/api/queue/v1/task...](https://firefox-ci-
tc.services.mozilla.com/api/queue/v1/task/b0F1rHGTSseQEfa2mamr-g/runs/0/artifacts/public/build/arm64-v8a/geckoNightly/target.apk)

------
m-p-3
Which build has it? I'm using the Nightly from Google Play (#20350606) and I
don't see any mention of add-ons.

~~~
aibara
My build (just downloaded as a fresh install) is #20351804. Add-ons are a menu
option now, with UBlock Origin as the only recommended one. Actually, it might
be the only one available at the moment?

~~~
input_sh
Judging by the previous topics about Firefox Preview, uBlock is by far the
most requested one.

Worth pointing out that Firefox Preview is set to replace current Firefox
within the next 5 months, add-on support will probably arrive a version or two
after that.

~~~
iudqnolq
Is it definite that Preview will replace the current default before it gets
full add-on support? That's surprising.

~~~
bscphil
Yes, it's definite. [https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/firefox-preview-
upgrade...](https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/firefox-preview-upgrade-
faqs#w_add-ons)

"Full add-on support will be available in late 2020." "The Firefox for Android
Beta and general release migrations will follow and the final migration will
occur in Spring 2020."

Mozilla were cagey about this for a while, but this doesn't come as a surprise
to any of the many people who predicted they would do this.

------
collsni
App Store: Firefox preview nightly access for developers

------
jhoechtl
Firefox Previews still does not support to add tags to Bookmarks.

Those of you unaware what FF bookmarks has to offer see
[https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/address-bar-
autocomplet...](https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/address-bar-autocomplete-
firefox?redirectlocale=en-US&redirectslug=awesome-bar-find-your-bookmarks-
history-and-tabs#w_changing-results-on-the-fly)

Otheewise FF preview is since 6 months my android go-to browser. I missed
nothing during that time.

------
iends
Is this Android only or iOS too?

~~~
dblohm7
Android only; Apple policies do not allow non-WebKit engines to be distributed
on iOS.

~~~
mataug
Oh interesting, I just learned that firefox for iOS is basically a wrapper
around webkit inbuilt into iOS

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firefox_for_iOS](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firefox_for_iOS)

But does this mean that extensions will never work on iOS ?

~~~
Macha
Basically, yes.

------
Markoff
yet still no pull down to refresh as option despite users asking for it for
years

